# Found a Skull Need Help



## Crazy_Chris (Nov 2, 2007)

My brother found a 4 point skull today. He want to know how to clean/whiten it without damaging it. It had been dead for over year. All of the flesh and what not is gone, but it kind of dirty where it was laying on the ground. There is a picture in my photo gallery. Thanks for the input.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I would guess you could probably do it just like you would a normal european mount except that Mother Nature has already done most of the work for you as far as the Fleshing and stuff goes.....


----------



## superstroker (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for posting this crazy chris. the only fear i have is that it is already kinda dry and the normal procedure would only make it worse possibly damaging it.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Try soaking it in dish soap and water overnight, then drying it out, then brush on 40 volume peroxide (found at hair salons) and let it dry. Keep using the peroxide until it's as white as you want it.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

It is much safer to use reg. peroxide. Soak it for a day or two and then set it in front of heat for a day or two.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's the deal.....Since this skull was not fleshed of all meat right away and allowed to decompose, you will have a hell of a time getting that thing white. You see, bone is very porous and when the flesh and meat are allowed to rot on the skull, they seep into the bone and cause staining. You will most likely end up with a piss yellow color. Good luck!

Stick with the 40 Volume, just wear gloves.

Mike


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Its probably not the correct way but I have taken a couple I found and taped off the antlers and spray painted them with white primer, I held the can far away and just kind of misted them until the reached the color I wanted.


----------



## superstroker (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for the help i think i will go back out into the woods and get some of the bone and try stuff until i get the desired results.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Its probably not the correct way but I have taken a couple I found and taped off the antlers and spray painted them with white primer, I held the can far away and just kind of misted them until the reached the color I wanted.


Use stain Kilz if y ou go this route......Mack


----------



## superstroker (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks ill keep you posted on what happens and what works


----------

